# I hate cats, but...



## JeffFromMtl (May 13, 2012)

I just went with a friend of mine to pick up her new cat, and I think this beautiful little thing may me trying to convince me to give them another chance. I can't handle how adorable and tiny it is. And its ears... d'awwww 




























I'm going over later tonight with my actual camera, so I'm pretty sure I'm going to go ape shit and post a hundred more pictures tomorrow.

I can't believe I just posted a cat thread


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 13, 2012)




----------



## darren (May 13, 2012)

How can you not love kitties? Cats are metal.


----------



## The Uncreator (May 13, 2012)

Cats are the awesome. You are the abnormal.

But that cat is so goddamn cute, want to punch a baby for not being as cute.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 13, 2012)

oh. my. god. its almost too adorable


----------



## ddtonfire (May 13, 2012)

The thing about kittens is that they grow up to be cats.


----------



## imlikemike (May 13, 2012)

The next to last pic looks like a cat meme photo haha.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 13, 2012)

SO SCRUFFY!


----------



## Michael T (May 13, 2012)

Ha ha, as soon as I read the thread title I was prepared to rant, but then you redeemed yourself in the eyes of cat lovers so the world is in balance once again. 

Cats = Awesome

Scottish Folds = Fkn Awesome !!

Congrats !! Hope you reconsider just how cool cats can be. 

Awww, just look at dat face


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 13, 2012)

I gotta agree..after living with cats..I fucking hate those things. Kittens are cute though, and so is that one..but that changes nothing


----------



## broj15 (May 13, 2012)

I've always wanted a Scottish fold. Easily the cutest type of cat


----------



## Michael T (May 13, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I gotta agree..after living with cats..I fucking hate those things. Kittens are cute though, and so is that one..but that changes nothing



That's why we just take care of stray cats. I could NEVER keep one in the house. My Allergies would kill me.


----------



## niffnoff (May 13, 2012)

Point proven, cats turn SSO men into little girls.

But the cats very cute doe :3


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 13, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I gotta agree..after living with cats..I fucking hate those things. Kittens are cute though, and so is that one..but that changes nothing



Same with me. I always thought they were kind of cute, but after living with my old roommate's cat, I began to resent them deeply. He would ruin our furniture, smelled like asshole all day, got cat litter all over the apartment and would just never shut the fuck up. I got a few good pictures out of that cat too, though:

Here he is shitting proudly






Here he is getting fucked nonchalantly


----------



## JamesM (May 13, 2012)

^like


----------



## Pav (May 13, 2012)

Is your friend single?


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 13, 2012)

I have 2 cats and they are pretty clean, though my one buddy who used to have a cat must not have cleaned up properly after it because his house always smelled like cat piss. As for the shutting up problem I just let the loud one outside and make her happy. But that kitten is cute as all fuck.  Even by kitten standards.


----------



## AnarchyDivine88 (May 13, 2012)

imlikemike said:


> The next to last pic looks like a cat meme photo haha.










I'm actually more of a dog person. I find the entire internets obsession with cats to be kind of worn out, so I sort of get what you mean, Jeff. That's a cute kitten your friend has, though.


----------



## soliloquy (May 13, 2012)

you no like fluffy cat? you no think perhaps fluffy cat no like you?


----------



## MikeHeath (May 14, 2012)

Really adorable kitten. Loved the pictures specially the one in which is she is banged by a toy.


----------



## Necris (May 14, 2012)

Pav said:


> Is your friend single?



You just want to get closer to the cat.


----------



## BrainArt (May 14, 2012)

MikeHeath said:


> Really adorable kitten. Loved the pictures specially the one in which is she is banged by a toy.



I hope you know that those are two different cats... 



Anyways, it is a cute kitten, but... Dogs > Cats.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 14, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> I hope you know that those are two different cats...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, it is a cute kitten, but... Dogs > Cats.



This whole post consists of truth.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (May 14, 2012)

i think this wins


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2012)

So it's true, JeffFromMtl does have a soul.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 14, 2012)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i think this wins



This wins the thread hands down. Puppy > everything


----------



## zappatton2 (May 14, 2012)

I used to be a dog-only person, but now I have four cats, and I have to say all four of them are more affectionate and loyal than my dogs ever were. That said, it really comes down to the individual animal, I've met some pretty sketch cats. I'll just call myself a cat AND dog person, and that is one cute kitten you've got there


----------



## synrgy (May 14, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> He would ruin our furniture, smelled like asshole all day, got cat litter all over the apartment



Those types of issues are the owner's fault; not the cat's.



JeffFromMtl said:


> and would just never shut the fuck up.



The photos you posted make it appear as though the cat is close to the same breed as mine (American Bombay), and from what I understand, chattiness is a typical characteristic of the breed. I know mine talks *constantly*. Anyway, my point there is that not _all_ cats are particularly vocal. I grew up with some cats that I never heard make a sound other than purring when petted.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 14, 2012)

Rick said:


> So it's true, JeffFromMtl does have a soul.



Must. Redeem. Self.



Ah, there we go. That feels better.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 14, 2012)

synrgy said:


> Those types of issues are the owner's fault; not the cat's.
> 
> 
> 
> The photos you posted make it appear as though the cat is close to the same breed as mine (American Bombay), and from what I understand, chattiness is a typical characteristic of the breed. I know mine talks *constantly*. Anyway, my point there is that not _all_ cats are particularly vocal. I grew up with some cats that I never heard make a sound other than purring when petted.



Yeah, I have no idea how old he was when she got him, because he was adopted. I'm sure he was already around a year old. He was definitely the chattiest cat I've ever seen. You know, I'd probably find it funny normally, but because I had to live with him, I hated it so much


----------



## Pav (May 14, 2012)

Necris said:


> You just want to get closer to the cat.



That's actually exactly what I was getting at.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 14, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> I hope you know that those are two different cats...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, it is a cute kitten, but... Dogs > Cats.



Although I am probably the only person, I have yet to see a dog that inspires as much of a love factor in me as a hairless cat:


----------



## ilyti (May 14, 2012)

zappatton2 said:


> I used to be a dog-only person, but now I have four cats, and I have to say all four of them are more affectionate and loyal than my dogs ever were. That said, it really comes down to the individual animal, I've met some pretty sketch cats. I'll just call myself a cat AND dog person, and that is one cute kitten you've got there


 
This is very true. 

As already mentioned, it depends on the individual animal, whether they are likeable or not! I would adopt a full grown cat, but I want to KNOW his personality first. Too skittish, too vocal, too sheddy.. no thanks. I satisfy my desire for kitties and all manner of adorable animals with cuteoverload.com... without the responsibility of a pet. That said, one day I WILL get a cat exactly like Maru:


----------



## Nonservium (May 15, 2012)

Maru cat is metal!

I've been eyeballing scottish fold breeders in the region. As soon as one of my carpet goat cats dies there will be a Maru cat in my casa.


----------



## Powermetalbass (May 15, 2012)

Kitten to Cat is like Adorable Baby to Teenager! Sure you still love them, but they're such arrogant bastards now!


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Must. Redeem. Self.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, there we go. That feels better.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 15, 2012)

It's about to get fluffy in here...


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


> It's about to get fluffy in here...



My head just exploded.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> My head just exploded.



I know, it actually hurts how cute the damn thing is.


----------



## Empryrean (May 16, 2012)

Take it and run Jeff, run like.. a kitten


----------



## ittoa666 (May 16, 2012)

JeffFromMtl said:


>



That looks just like my cat. You can't really help it if the cat is vocal, because it's probably in it's breed.


----------



## sage (May 16, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> Although I am probably the only person, I have yet to see a dog that inspires as much of a love factor in me as a hairless cat:



That cat looks like a nutsack with eyes.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 16, 2012)

sage said:


> That cat looks like a nutsack with eyes.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 16, 2012)

Wait until you have moments like these


----------



## potatohead (May 16, 2012)

Proof that cats are metal:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKRUagaWcpQ&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 16, 2012)

^New instrumental metal for the collection.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## darren (May 16, 2012)

Cats are cute, too.



Maru is best awesomest cat ever!


----------



## Pav (May 17, 2012)

potatohead said:


> Proof that cats are metal:




Maru + Face Eraser =


----------



## pentecost (May 17, 2012)

having raised a few cats now (two ex-gf's and an ex-roommate, all absentee parents ) i find that cats are the worst between 6 months and 2 years. disobedient, ungrateful little shits. 75% of the attitude can be managed through play though, and interaction at that stage helps shape their personality later on.
little buggers are like kids... cute in small doses if you don't have to discipline them or deal with their shit/piss/puke.


----------



## Xaios (May 17, 2012)

Cats are damn cute, but I don't know if I would ever own one. I've pleasantly known more cats of the non-evil variety, but I'm still more of a dog person.

When I was still in school, me and a good friend used to stay over at each other's houses all the time, playing video games into the wee hours. He had two cats. I kid you not, these cats were in heat literally every time I was over. This went on for *five years*. Having to listen to their horny vocalizations all night was not particularly pleasant.


----------



## pentecost (May 17, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I kid you not, these cats were in heat literally every time I was over, for YEARS. Having to listen to their horny vocalizations all night was not particularly pleasant.



yeah, cats will pretty much just cycle back on right away if they don't get a good deep one. it's AWFUL. my roommate was home 1 day a week and didn't get his adolescent cat fixed for months... until the week he moved out.


----------



## teamfive (May 17, 2012)

Well, Im not much of a cat lover myself..
Its just that I love to see cute baby animals.. haha..
Especially the furry puppies..


----------

